# Tourenbescheibung in der Bike



## >Helge< (12. August 2006)

Da schlägt man die neue Bike auf und liest doch tatsächlich am Ende einen Artikel mit zwei Touren in/ um Koblenz , eine Tour Stadtwald mit Fischerpfad etc. und eine Richtung Braubach. 

Da uns der Stadtwald schon ganz gut bekannt ist und ich endlich mein Rad wieder habe, werden wir morgen mal die Runde nach Braubach fahren!
Genaue Startzeit kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, denke so gegen 11 °° Uhr!


----------



## sebot.rlp (12. August 2006)

Das habe ich auch erfreut festgestellt.

Weißt du zufällig was die da mit dem Butterloch gemeint haben?
Kenn das noch garnicht und würde mal gerne wissen wo das ist.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (13. August 2006)

Kein Ahnung was, wo das sein soll!

Für heute gibt´s dann auch eine kurze Planänderung:

Wegen dem bescheidenen Wetter werden wir heute wohl doch Stadtwald, Fischerpfad, Königsbacher etc. fahren!
WIr sind ca. 12 Uhr am Bahnhof in Koblenz!


----------



## Pedalritter (13. August 2006)

Ganz einfach , das Butterloch ist in Boppard !! Und der einstieg ist ewas versteckt hinter der Sesselbahnstation !!


----------



## sebot.rlp (13. August 2006)

Wenn ich vor der Sesselbahnstation stehe, dann geht ja links der Seilbahntrail los. 
Ist dann das Butterloch auf der rechten Seite?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Pedalritter (13. August 2006)

Genau  !! ist halt nur etwas versteckt , aber soweit ich das weis , führt ein kleiner Tarmpelpfad von der Sessellift station dorthin !!


----------



## sebot.rlp (13. August 2006)

Oki vielen Dank.

Muss ich die Tage mal aufsuchen. Lohnt sich der Trail überhaupt zu fahren?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Joki (13. August 2006)

Hi ja das Butterloch ist ganz nett zu fahren...einige Spitzkehren und ziemlich schmal....man stößt in der Mitte des Weges auf den Weg ,der direkt am Vierseenblickrestaurant rechts reingeht, bei Einheimischen als " Haus am Wald Weg" bekannt.
Aber ne extra Anfahrt deswegen lohnt nicht.

Das Butterloch war immer wenn ich es gefahren ziemlich zugewachsen und verlaubt.

Ich find es echt ********, das die Bike diese super insidertips veröffentlich....als wenn es nicht schon genug Probleme in Boppard abseits solcher Leckerbissen gäbe.

Kann mir einer von euch den Text mal scannen und durchschicken?

Wäre echt nett!

Jochen


----------



## Tiger 2001 (14. August 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Joki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find es echt ********, das die Bike diese super insidertips veröffentlich....als wenn es nicht schon genug Probleme in Boppard abseits solcher Leckerbissen gäbe.


Das sehe ich auch so! Auch für den Stadtwald.

Gruß
T.


----------



## Mc_Fly (14. August 2006)

Joki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find es echt ********, das die Bike diese super insidertips veröffentlich....als wenn es nicht schon genug Probleme in Boppard abseits solcher Leckerbissen gäbe.



Dazu gibbet nix mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Ben1000 (14. August 2006)

Hehe, ist ja nett. Ich bin in Boppard geboren! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das nochjemand ausser mit kennt  . Habe auch noch Verwandtschaft da. Vielleicht sollte ich mal mein Bike auf Besuch mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (14. August 2006)

Hmm...
Bin mal gespannt inwiefern die Frequentierung auf dem Fischerpfad und im Butterloch zunimmt. Ich hoffe es passiert kein schlimmerer Unfall, damit kein weiteres öffentliches Interesse auf diese Wege gelenkt wird. Wäre schade, solche Säülen meines persöhnlichen Wegenetzes würden illegal oder in irgendeinen Walking/Wanderpfad integriert und verändert. 
Das dürfen da nämlich nur die Wildschweine...
Alex


----------



## Joki (14. August 2006)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm...
> Bin mal gespannt inwiefern die Frequentierung auf dem Fischerpfad und im Butterloch zunimmt. Ich hoffe es passiert kein schlimmerer Unfall, damit kein weiteres öffentliches Interesse auf diese Wege gelenkt wird. Wäre schade, solche Säülen meines persöhnlichen Wegenetzes würden illegal oder in irgendeinen Walking/Wanderpfad integriert und verändert.
> Das dürfen da nämlich nur die Wildschweine...
> Alex



richtig.

nur mit einem Bericht in der Bike wird sich schon einiges ändern, es ist jedem Förster egal wenn da ab und an mal einer runterfährt aber in einer offiziellen Zeitung einen inoffiziellen Weg auszuschreiben finde ich schon extrem unglücklich.
In der Bike wird immer von der DIMB und weiter Organisationen berichtet und sie appeliert immer wieder, das man nicht auf zu schmalen Wegen fahren soll und jetzt auf einmal werden die top secrets der Region preisgegeben. 
Das kann doch nicht wahr sein.....das führt doch zwangsläufig zu Stress.

Zumal in Boppard die Freeridestrecke ja eh schon Anziehnungspunkt ist und einige Auswärtige sowieso schon die Randgebiete in Augenschein nehmen....

Sollen wir nicht mal an die Bike schreiben, das wir das nicht in Ordnung finden, das über solche Schmankerl berichtet wird?

Mfg Joki


----------



## >Helge< (14. August 2006)

Nicht falsch verstehen, toll finde ich das auch nicht! Ich stimme euch da absolut zu!
Wie gesagt sind uns diese Trails schon länger bekannt.

Allerdings ist die Tour zusammen mit Koblenzer Bikern gemacht worden, die ja dann diese Trails gezeigt haben! Leider!


----------



## Joki (14. August 2006)

>Helge< schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht falsch verstehen, toll finde ich das auch nicht! Ich stimme euch da absolut zu!
> Wie gesagt sind uns diese Trails schon länger bekannt.
> 
> Allerdings ist die Tour zusammen mit Koblenzer Bikern gemacht worden, die ja dann diese Trails gezeigt haben! Leider!




Nein falsch verstanden!!

Neuwieder Koblenzer Bopparder usw. zähle ich immer noch zum Kreis der " Einheimischen"!

Es geht mir um die Personen, die von Gott weiss wo herkommen und bei uns die absoluten in-wege fahren.

Denen ist es schei$$egal ob es Schäden oder Beschwerden gibt...die fahren dort runter und sind morgen schon nicht mehr da.

Das sich die Gebiete der Eifler,Koblenzer,Bopparder und Neuwieder irgendwo überschneiden ist schon klar.....aber das stört auch niemanden.
Ich befürchte halt das durch die Berichte  demnächst Massen auf den Wegen rumeiern....darum gehts mir.


----------



## >Helge< (14. August 2006)

Das meine ich doch auch !  

Aber wie gesagt haben sich die Leute aus Koblenz, die die Tour mit den Jungs von der BIKE gefahren sind, da nicht wirklich einen Kopf drum gemacht oder wußten vielleicht ja auch gar nicht dass es einen Artikel dazu geben wird, was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist!


----------



## >Helge< (14. August 2006)

Joki schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer von euch den Text mal scannen und durchschicken?
> 
> Wäre echt nett!
> 
> Jochen




Kann ich evtl. heute abend machen wenn noch Interesse besteht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (14. August 2006)

>Helge< schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich evtl. heute abend machen wenn noch Interesse besteht!



Ja gerne, Interesse besteht noch.

Wahrscheinlich waren es mal wieder die Pappnasen von Canyon!

Wie man mit so wenig Hirn an die Sache rangehen kann...kaum zu glauben.

Thx fürs scannen...

MFg Joki


----------



## Tiger 2001 (14. August 2006)

Hi,



			
				Joki schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich waren es mal wieder die Pappnasen von Canyon!


Zu mindest einer ist von Canyon.

Gruß
T.


----------



## Joki (14. August 2006)

dachte ich mir....

ich kann die Typen einfach nicht ab!


----------



## mstaab_canyon (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

Leute, leute... Glaube, ihr regt Euch umsonst auf.

Eine der Touren habe ich geführt (die "Braubacher Runde"), bei den anderen bin ich nur mitgerollt, bzw war gar nicht dabei und habe dort auch die Routen nicht festgelegt (auch wenn das im Text anders rüberkommt). Weitere Canyon-Mitarbeiter waren nicht dabei, die Routen auf der Koblenzer Seite wurden von anderen lokalen Bikern geführt (die ich bis dahin gar nicht kannte). Wir haben schon darauf geachtet, das keine Konfliktpunkte mit Wanderern o.ä. aufkommen. Bei "meiner Runde" geht es z.B. am Anfang auch nicht das Bienhorntal hoch auf die Schmittenhöhe, sondern über Straße zum Asterstein, da das Bienhorntal ja offiziell für Fahrzeuge aller Art gesperrt ist. Kenne aber keinen Koblenzer Biker, das nicht das Bienhorntal hochfährt, wenn er auf die Schmittenhöhe will. Oder in Boppard die Seilbahn, da habe ich mehrfach gesagt, das wir auf keinen Fall die Seilbahn-Abfahrt mitnehmen dürfen. Genauso habe ich auf meiner Runde darauf geachtet, nicht allzuviel "Rheinsteig" dabei zu haben, da dort das Wandereraufkommen ja seit Eröffnung erheblich angestiegen ist.

Ich bin felsenfest der Meinung, das hier auch nach dem BIKE-Bericht keine "Massen" an Bikern herkommen um unsere Trails zu fahren. Zumindest für die Braubacher Seite kann ich das sogar ganz sicher sagen, da eine Reviervorstellung inkl. Rheinhöhenweg (das war noch bevor der größtenteils zum "Rheinsteig" wurde) vor Jahren mal in der MOUNTAIN BIKE war. Und danach gab es 0,0 Mehraufkommen. Das Revier kenne ich nun wirklich ganz genau (komme aus Lahnstein). Vielleicht verirrt sich der ein oder andere mal nach von weiter her nach Koblenz, aber signifikant mehr Biker wird es hier anschließend nicht geben. Da schätze ich die Signalwirkung des Rhenser-Bikemarathons oder der Breyer CTF (die es dieses Jahr leider nicht gibt) für erheblich höher ein, da kommen Biker tatsächlich von weiter her um hier den Marathon zu fahren und der führt schließlich auch über einige Trail-Highlights.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Joki (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

dein Wort in Gottes Ohren, dann ist wieder alles bestens.

Dennoch gehört sowas wie Fischerpfad und Butterloch nicht in die Bike.

Mfg Joki


----------



## Nakamur (14. August 2006)

Touren wie Fischerpfad und Butterloch sind für den Otto-Normal-bike Leser ohnehin nicht zu meistern. Wenn er sein bike um alle Kehren getragen hat, wird er sich überlegen ob er nochmal fährt. Ausserdem sind sie trotz Beschreibung noch schwer zu finden. Und ohne Unterstützung von Locals bei der Tourplanung ist Koblenz nicht so attraktiv, das hier Massen von Bikern auftauchen werden.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (14. August 2006)

Hi,



			
				mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Und danach gab es 0,0 Mehraufkommen


Warum schreibt man dann eine genaue Tourenbeschreibung von Fischerpfad und Butterloch in die Bike? 
Durch die Nähe zum Bikepark habe ich Bedenken.
Wie Joki schon schreibt, Fischerpfad und Butterloch gehören nicht in die Bike.

Gruß
T.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht, das irgendjemand, der wegen dem Bikepark nach Boppard kommt mehr als 1x das Butterloch runterfährt. Dafür ist der Trail schlicht zu unrythmisch und ohne "Flow". Nachdem ein typischer Bikepark Besucher 20x um eine Serpentine ist in dem er angehalten, balanciert und das Hinterrad herumgeworfen hat (oder wohl eher noch umgetragen hat) fährt er doch sicher lieber wieder den Bikepark runter. Ganz anders sähe das sicher aus, wenn wir den oberen Teil vom Haus am Wald oder gar die Seilbahn runter und diese Trails in der Bike zu finden wären. Du kannst in so einer Tourenbeschreibung ja auch nicht nur Forstautobahnen fahren. Der Artikel in BIKE wendet sich an Tourenbiker, nicht an Freerider. Für eine Tour ist Butterloch sicherlich die unkritischste Abfahrt in Boppard im Hinblick auf eventuelles Mehraufkommen an Bikern. Und der Fischerpfad ist von Boppard ja mal ganz weit weg, da verirrt sich erst recht kein Bikepark-Besucher hin. 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Joki (14. August 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube nicht, das irgendjemand, der wegen dem Bikepark nach Boppard kommt mehr als 1x das Butterloch runterfährt. Dafür ist der Trail schlicht zu unrythmisch und ohne "Flow". Nachdem ein typischer Bikepark Besucher 20x um eine Serpentine ist in dem er angehalten, balanciert und das Hinterrad herumgeworfen hat (oder wohl eher noch umgetragen hat) fährt er doch sicher lieber wieder den Bikepark runter. Ganz anders sähe das sicher aus, wenn wir den oberen Teil vom Haus am Wald oder gar die Seilbahn runter und diese Trails in der Bike zu finden wären. Du kannst in so einer Tourenbeschreibung ja auch nicht nur Forstautobahnen fahren. Der Artikel in BIKE wendet sich an Tourenbiker, nicht an Freerider. Für eine Tour ist Butterloch sicherlich die unkritischste Abfahrt in Boppard im Hinblick auf eventuelles Mehraufkommen an Bikern. Und der Fischerpfad ist von Boppard ja mal ganz weit weg, da verirrt sich erst recht kein Bikepark-Besucher hin.
> 
> ...



aha...für tourenbiker ist Butterloch und auch der Fischerpfad zu heftig.

Leute die freerideorientiert nach Boppard kommen, fahren so oder so die Ripp.

Und es ist einfach total nervig wenn einem auf der Ripp als Fußgänger einen Biker im NAcken hat.

Glaub mir, ich bin der letzte, den das eigentlich stört, aber es nimmt mittlerweile echt unakzeptable Ausmaße an.

Irgendwo ist deine Argumentation nicht ganz schlüssig....entweder will man Tourenbiker eine Route vorschlagen oder Freeridespots bekannt geben...

Der Fischerpfad und das Butterloch sind aber alles andere als einfach!

Einmal das Butterloch runter stößt man schon auf den Abzweig des oberen Teils vom Haus am Wald.....Ist man unten im Mühltal angekommen wird sich der ein oder andere sagen, "Mensch das war geil, aber was ist eigentlich wenn den oberen Teil des Haus am Wald fährt oder was ist eigentlich mit der Strecke unter er Seilbahn....


----------



## mstaab_canyon (14. August 2006)

Hallo,



> aha...für tourenbiker ist Butterloch und auch der Fischerpfad zu heftig.



Unterschätze mir da mal nicht die Tourenbiker. Ich *bin* Tourenbiker und habe auf meinen Bike-Touren immer mal gerne wieder so ein Ding wie den Fischerpfad oder auch den Hexenpfad drin... Sicher wird ein Großteil der "Nicht-Freerider" auf solchen Trails schieben müssen, aber es gibt auch einige, die gerne solche Herausforderungen in Ihre Touren einbauen. Und deshalb sind bei den Tourenbeschreibungen in der Bike auch immer wieder solche Trails dabei. Man kann die Leute nicht nur über Forstautobahnen schicken. Um jetzt mal wieder meine Tour zu nehmen, den B1 von der Schmittenhöhe werden auch nicht zuviele Leute auf Anhieb gut fahren können (wenn überhaupt), aber er gehört zu einer üblichen Tour über die Schmittenhöhe dazu. 



> Leute die freerideorientiert nach Boppard kommen, fahren so oder so die Ripp. Und es ist einfach total nervig wenn einem auf der Ripp als Fußgänger einen Biker im NAcken hat.
> Glaub mir, ich bin der letzte, den das eigentlich stört, aber es nimmt mittlerweile echt unakzeptable Ausmaße an.



Ich glaube, das ist leider ein Kernproblem in Boppard, hat aber mit der Tourenbeschreibung nichts zu tun. Denn diese wendet sich nicht an Freerider. Ich sags jetzt mal ganz ketzerisch, entweder müssen alle anderen Pfade in Boppard gesperrt werden, oder der Bikepark hätte nicht gebaut werden dürfen. Denn erst mit Freeride-Bikes und Body Armour erreichst Du auf Trails wie der Seilbahn Geschwindigkeiten, die zu Konflikten mit Wanderern führen. Ich fahre seit 1988 die Seilbahn runter (ok, inzwischen vielleicht noch 2-3x im Jahr) und hatte dort noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern. Denn meistens sitze ich dabei auf Bikes, die höchstens 100mm Federweg haben. (Tourenbiker eben). Ich bin dort allerdings letztes Jahr auch schon von einem Geistesgestörten (anders kann ich das nicht nennen) fast über den Haufen gefahren worden... Das war aber ganz sicher kein Tourenbiker, sondern der saß mit Vollpanzerung auf einem 200mm Bike

Ich glaube nach wie vor, das da kein einziger Freerider mehr nach dem Artikel in Boppard auftaucht. Den Bikepark sehe ich da in der Hinsicht deutlich kritischer.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

auch der "B1" gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht in die Bike!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Airhaenz (14. August 2006)

Leute,

ich würde das Thema nicht hier diskutieren, wenn ihr nicht noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf eure Geheimtrails ziehen wollt.
Ich z.B. hätte den Bike Artikel nicht weiter beachtet, da ich von den angeblich "technisch" anspruchsvollen Touren aus der Bike, persönlich bisher meist entäuscht war.
Wenn ihr hier diese Wege, aber als Säulen eurer Trailtouren bezeichnet, dann muss ich mal vorbei kommen ;-)

P.S. Zum Thema 200mm Bikes auf der Ripp: Es ist genauso unverschämt, wenn man mit einem 0mm Federweg Bike auf einem abschüssigen Forstweg mit 30 km/h an Fußgängern vorbei donnert. Und damit es keiner falsch versteht, dass ist keine Rechtfertigung für die Raser auf der Ripp..


----------



## Michael Night (16. August 2006)

Guden Tach.
Ich komm aus der Nähe von Cochem und mir wird es hier langweilig!Deswegen werde ich morgen, wenn das Wetter gut ist, mal noch Boppard fahren -war heute auch schon da- und den Weg neben der Seilbahn ausprobieren.Der Park ist bei dem Wetter eher uncool.
Das solche Wege in der Bike stehen, finde ich aber nicht tragisch!Das Koblenz/Boppard das neue Bike-Mekka wird, ist wol nicht zu befürchten.


----------



## [FW] FLO (16. August 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Leute,
> P.S. Zum Thema 200mm Bikes auf der Ripp: Es ist genauso unverschämt, wenn man mit einem 0mm Federweg Bike auf einem abschüssigen Forstweg mit 30 km/h an Fußgängern vorbei donnert. Und damit es keiner falsch versteht, dass ist keine Rechtfertigung für die Raser auf der Ripp..



da ist was dran!


ich denke auch, dass solche touren nicht in die bike gehören. wege, die normal nicht für biker sind, sind halt nicht für biker. und da hat auch die bike kein recht, sie zu solchen zu erklären. aber jetzt stand es drin und wir können nichts mehr daran ändern, nur hoffen, dass es ruhig bleibt auf den trails.
durch bikeparkbesucher erwarte ich keine höhere freuquentierung auf den trails, höchstens vielleicht unterm lift. und selbst da ist entgegen meiner erwartungen nicht viel mehr verkehr als früher!
beruhigt euch mal wieder und geht biken


----------



## Nakamur (17. August 2006)

Ja alles streng geheim. Verbieten sollte man das Keine Alpencross-Beschreibungen mehr. Keine Mittelgebirgstrails mehr. Stichwort Harz, Pfälzerwald usw. Diese Wege sind auch meistens nicht ganz "legal" und werden veröffentlicht und sicher sind sie nicht für den Normalbiker.  Und wir wären sie nie gefahren, wenn sie nicht irgendwann mal nicht irgendwo veröffentlicht worden wären. Ich finde das rumgejammere übertrieben, das jetzt 1-2 biker pro Woche, wenn überhaupt auftauchen. Seid alle lieber ein bisschen freudlicher,grüsst freundlich,  haltet an wenn jemand meckert und macht hier  nicht so ein Theater. Das bringt sicher mehr, als wenn ihr euch hier aufregt.

gruss KP


----------



## GT_Frodo (17. August 2006)

Hi! Ich wohne ja im Mühltal direkt unter dem Haus am Wald und kann deshalb zumindest für Boppard sagen, dass es hier noch relativ entspannt ist. Es kommen zwar wirklich viele Biker am WE her, aber die beschränken sich dann wirklich auf den Bikepark. Auf den Trails ist mir noch keiner von denen begegnet. Die Ripp sehen natürlich auch die Leutz wenn se mit der der seilbahn hochfahren, aber am WE sind bei guten wetter eh soviel wanderer da, das da lieber keiner runterfährt.
Und zu den Trails generell: dadurch das es so weitläufig ist, verläuft es sich ja sehr, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das ein Bericht in der Bike da was dran ändert. Würde da Staabi keinen Vorwurf machen.


----------



## >Helge< (19. August 2006)

[FW] FLO schrieb:
			
		

> da ist was dran!
> 
> 
> ... aber jetzt stand es drin und wir können nichts mehr daran ändern, nur hoffen, dass es ruhig bleibt auf den trails.



Hi Flo!

Ich denke auch das jetzt eh nichts mehr daran zu ändern ist, wird sich also zeigen ob diese Trails mehr "Zulauf" bekommen!

P.S.: Schon mit den Klickies geübt?
        Bin heute erst aus Bischofmais wieder zurück, war echt klasse!


----------



## [FW] FLO (19. August 2006)

hi helge,

ja hab schon mal ein bissel geübt, fühl mich aber noch nicht so ganz wohl damit  

wann kommst du denn mal nach boppard?


----------



## >Helge< (19. August 2006)

Mal sehen, hab ja noch diese Woche Urlaub und wollte eigentlich irgendwann mal vorbeischaun!
Ich kann ja dann Bescheid geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raven0402 (25. August 2006)

Ich werd bei Gelegenheit mal die Braubach-Runde ausprobieren, bin ich doch selbst mal "dienstlich" über den Truppen-Übungsplatz gestolpert und will mir das jetzt auch mit dem Bike mal antun  

Das Beste an dem Artikel ist aber sowieso die erste Seite:
Zitat: "Koblenz liegt eingebettet in Eifel und Hunsrück, Taunus und *ODENWALD*..." !?!?!? 
Meine Güte, da komm ich schon aus der Gegend und wußte trotzdem
nicht wie nah der Odenwald doch ist


----------



## Burli (26. August 2006)

Albern   Wegen einem Artikel in der Bike wird unsere Ecke nicht zum zweiten Lago  

Burli


----------



## Harris_Hawk (28. August 2006)

Hi leutz,

ich war vor etwas längerer Zeit mit ein paar Leuten aus meiner Schule mal in Ehrenbreitstein in der Jugendherberge mit dem Bike, lange bevor der Bericht in der Bike stand. Und wir hatten teilweise arge Schwierigkeiten uns dort zurechtzufinden, wir sin dann aber meist im Gebiet des Truppenübungsplatzes gefahren...
Und von daher finde ich, auch wenn das en geiles Wochenende war, wenn man sich in dem Gebiet nicht wirklich auskennt, zumindest gilt das für den Westerwald und andere Mittelgebirge, dann hat man nich den gleichen Fun wie wenn man heimisch ist [ich komme aus dem Kreis Neuwied] . Na ja, wie dem auch sei, ich jedenfalls kann auf Anhieb nicht sehr viel mit so klanghaften Namen wie dem Fischerpfad anfangen, aber wenn ich vom Homborn spreche, dann werden die meisten wohl damit auch nicht seh viel anfangen können.

Deshalb glaube ich, weil man immer eine Zeit braucht bis man die geilsten Trails kennt...also, macht euch nich so nen Stress, sondern genießt einfach die Strecken, die ihr Quasi vor der Haustür habt!!!

Wir habens mit dem Westerwald/Eifel nämlich noch verdammt gut 

So, genug geredet, noch ein Ausblick auf meine Trails,

*have fun, *
Julian


----------

